# Seeking advice on Savage purchase



## tfarks (Jul 10, 2008)

From what I have gathered the Savage 10fp is the best way to go - but with an upgraded stock its retail is already almost $800. http://www.guns4geeks.com/item/56954_Savage_Arms_Rifles_Shotguns_Savage_Arms_10FP_Bolt_308.aspx

I am wondering what the dropoff is from the 10fp to something like the 11FXP3. http://www.guns4geeks.com/item/57914_Savage_Arms_Rifles_Shotguns_Savage_Arms_11FXP3_Bolt_3.aspx

As you can tell that is retailing at around $500. Is it because the accuracy is significantly less? What would I be expecting if I purchased the 11FXP3 and then bought an upgraded choate stock for it?

By the way I am looking for a gun to hunt with, mainly deer, but also to test my mid-long range shooting skills. If the 11FXP3 isn't up to par - do any of you know where to find a cheaper 10fp? If not, could you point me to the best Savage gun that comes with a scope and possibly upgraded stock? I am looking to purchase the gun with these options in place as I am a good shooter but inexperienced with putting guns together.

Any help would be appreciated, I know I rambled there but I need some good advice.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I had a 11 FXP3 in .243. After sighting it in at a 100yds, I went out to 200 and 300yds. My very first 3 shot group at 200yds was 1 1/8--that was after only about 12-15 rounds fired from 100yds to sight it in, and although I did fire off a bench I didn't have any sandbags for better support. I can't complain about that! If you are getting into long range shooting, I imagine that you will certainly want to upgrade the scope that comes with the package series. 
I do not have any experience with the 10FP. Thus far I've never been disappointed with a Savage purchase though, so you probably can't go wrong either way. Out of the box accuracy is definitely more than adequate for most hunting situations.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Go to http://www.savagearms.com/ and check out the specs on both Rifles. The 10FP is found under the Law Enforcement heading, while the 11F is found under the Centerfire heading.

The two most obvious differences is in the Stocks on both Rifles and the Barrels. The 10FP has a heavy 20" Bull Barrel while the 11F is going to have a 22" Lightweight Sporter Contour Barrel.

The difference in feel is going to be dramatic given the two different profile / contour barrels, not to mention the difference in the Choate vs the Savage Stock.

The Choate Stock in the photo is made for a Heavy Barrel Gun and if you put a 11F with it's sporter barrel in that stock there will be a lot of gap between the barrel and the stock. Now that is not necessarily a bad thing if you are comfortable with the looks of it.

I guess if it were me I'd price out the 10FP with either stock option vs the 11F Package Rifle with the additional cost of the Choate Stock and go from there. Other than that if you can find a Gun Shop that has both of the Rifles you are considering try to handle each one and see what handling qualities you want.

Larry


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would suggest trying to find a 10FP with the standard stock and then drop the action into this:

B&C Duramaxx

It is a straight drop-in.

I am not a fan of the Choate stock, they are heavy and awkward. If you shop around you should be able to find a 10FP for around $500-$550.

Also, stay away from the Savage package guns, the rifle is fine, but they tend to put cheap scopes on them. You will not be happy trying to shoot long range with one of them. At a minimum I would go with a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5x14x40 SF or something similar.

huntin1


----------



## tfarks (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I have found a couple sources that are selling the 10fp for about $560, I figure thats a pretty acceptable price. I might also just go for the 10fp with the upgraded choate, although huntin1's opinion of it was not flattering. I do like the look of it - I wonder if I'm in the minority on that matter?

It appears that I am looking for the cheapest basic 10fp I can find. From what I have been reading the scope is the most important upgrade. I'll keep looking into this and the other options mentioned on this board.

I guess my main choice now is whether I want a 20" barrel or a 24" - any suggestions on this? I know SDHandgunner pointed out the differences of feel but what am I expecting in terms of my shot? Would the 20" be less comfortable while hunting due to its weight? Or is the shortened barrel a positive?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd choose my barrel length based on caliber. I didn't see where you ever mentioned what caliber you want.


----------



## tfarks (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm looking at the .308 win


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Generally speaking the velocity changes somewhere in the area of 20 to 30 fps for each inch in barrel length. There are limits and barrel lenght isn't the only thing that effects velocity. So, a 20" barrel would be in the area of 80 to 120 fps slower than a 24" barrel, again, generally speaking.

However, most barrel makers agree that in the .308 the powder is burned up in 20", and I do know a number of guys that use a 20" barrel and do well with it.

The one thing that is certain is that the muzzle blast from a 20" barrel is more noticeable than that of a 24".

I prefer a 24"

huntin1


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Anybody know where you can buy a good lightweight composite stock for a savage action? No tactical or varmit stuff....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a couple:

Brownells

Cabela's

Cabela's has them in tan and a couple of different camo patterns as well.

huntin1


----------

